# Does anyone make Upgraded Front Suspension components for a Gen I?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I hit a curb earlier this year and have replaced the tire (no rim damage) balanced it, and had a front end alignment done as well. The car is supposedly in spec, but it feels like I'm driving a squirrel. I am not sure what is bent yet, but I want to start buying parts so when I am off long enough and the weather cooperates, I need to do some wrenching.

Does anyone have a possible cause for me? Tie rods, control arm etc? I am on Eibach springs and Bilstein B8's and have upgraded the front sway bar bushings also.

This is the drivers side if it makes a difference.



1.4


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You would have to hit something pretty hard to bend something. But I would check the control arm or possibly a strut. It probably wouldn't hold an in-spec alignment if you had a bent tie rod.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I would check the king pins that bolt to the knuckle. Could have a bad spot on the gears in the rack. Like how squirrelly is it? Drives fine then like a sudden pull then fine? Or like minor seesaw action?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I went to make a turn into Lowes and had to cross two lanes of heavy traffic. I saw an opening and took it. Little did I realize that the separating curb into the parking lot was both splayed and had a built in ramp. I hit it going as fast as you can get in that short of time and launched into the air. I replaced the tire and had it balanced immediately and then had an alignment done a bit later.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What cars have kingpins and knuckles?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

We call the ball joints king pins here at my job. Pretty sure all cars have a steering knuckle. Your wheel hubs bolt to them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

-loki- said:


> Pretty sure all cars have a steering knuckle. Your wheel hubs bolt to them.


Yup, that's the knuckle. Used to be called a spindle, but since the hubs include the bearings now, there no longer is a spindle, so it's now a knuckle.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Learn something new


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Well knuckles are usually referencing the where a bearing and hub assembly bolt internally. 2wd trucks like the s-10 ford ranger have a shaft (spindle) that protrudes from the knuckle that the bearing and hub rotate on. Hence the nicknames.


----------



## funsize71 (Nov 2, 2019)

if your car is still running plastic swaybar links, then could they be damaged?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

funsize71 said:


> if your car is still running plastic swaybar links, then could they be damaged?


I'm on my second set of greasable metal ones.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Did you get this fixed?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

-loki- said:


> Did you get this fixed?


No. I have a tentative appointment with a Chevy dealer tech I know that does sidework. He wants to put it back on the rack and do his own aligment before he decides whats going on. I am working too much this holiday season though, so it will probably be in the next few weeks. I am having my tire seasonal change done next week (they were way to booked to get it done any earlier) so I will also see what it feels like on snows.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Keep us posted. Sounds kinda like a bad ball joint. It may look fine when the car is sitting on it. Get it up in the air. I would have your tire tech check it when he puts the wheel back on.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Will do.


----------

